# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Saba >  >  St. Barthelemy of yester year!

## stbartshopper

Friends of ours who live on the island for 4-5 months each year, decided to celebrate a special occasion in Saba. After some plane difficulties, they told us the island is like St. Barth used to be. Thay stayed at a wonderful hotel; enjoyed great food and hiked and saw beautiful parks, vistas and hillsides. Although it is tough to give up time on SBH, their report is tempting us.

----------

